# Nav



## Nav (Jun 26, 2020)

hi guys hope you can help

I have a Sage dual boiler ( 2 years +-)

. 
1. after I de scaled the machine regularly. this time after I finished the process I get a message " de scale ! " As I turn it on . It than disappear when reaching 93 degrees

any idea what to do?

2. the water where I live is very hard. Is it better to set the machin to harness 5 for better operation. 2
what is the difference in the way the machine works with the different harness settings ? The default is 3...

many thanks !

nav


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Nav said:


> hi guys hope you can help I have a Sage dual boiler ( 2 years +-)
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Not sure about the machine itself, but the advice given in this forum is to prevent rather than remedy. For instance, you are better off feeding your machine with water which won't scale as fast (bottled water such as Tesco Ashbeck or Waitrose Lockhills or Volvic), or even better, reverse osmosis and re-mineralise your water so it's boiler safe. The Osmio Zero Water is a popular counter top reverse osmosis system, and a favourite in this forum.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nav said:


> hi guys hope you can help
> 
> I have a Sage dual boiler ( 2 years +-)
> 
> ...


 I don't think the machine knows it's scaled.

I may be wrong but I think the hardness setting may just tell you to descale and change filters more regularly.

How often were you de scaling and what's your hardness?

As MSR says you really need to prevent all scale, it doesn't take much scale to ruin heating elements and probes. And once you have scale set in it's hard to dissolve without parts sitting in the solution. Within the machine this often doesn't happen as water flows through it too quickly.

Not the same design but I lived in a moderate hard water area and descaled 2 weekly with my sage.


----------

